# Cougar Clothes (Weight Gain, Age Progression)



## Ghostly-Spectre (Oct 25, 2015)

*Cougar Clothes* 
by T.F. Wright​
_This is a short story about a magical mall shop that helps skinny, younger woman become plump cougars, through the magic of weight gain and age progression. It is the first chapter of The Transformation Mall. Enjoy!_

"I don't know what you're so worked up about," Jewel said. She stared blankly at the fairly ordinary-looking storefront of "Cougar Clothes" for a moment before returning her gaze to her phone.

"Well, honey, this is one brand you can't buy online," said Michael. "I checked."

"Now this is getting even more bizarre," said Jewel. "You actually researched a women's clothing store? Why?"

"Um...just to make sure you could get a unique gift today," Michael said, trying his best to sound innocent.

"Whatever," his wife said. Jewel was clad simply in a T-shirt and jean shorts. She was never one to spend much effort on fashion. "I'll try some stuff on, I guess," she said blankly, and walked into the store. 

"Welcome to Cougar Clothes. I'm Margo. How can I make your day perfect?" said the woman behind the counter, a middle-aged vixen with slightly overdone, stylized eye makeup and a low-cut clingy black top. She seemed to be speaking to Michael, rather than to Jewel, though she was so wrapped up in her phone that she didn't notice.

"Hi, I pre-ordered a deluxe package," Michael said.

"Wait, you already paid for stuff here, and you don't even know if I'll like it?" Jewel asked. 

"Trust me, you'll love it," said Margo in a husky voice. When Jewel appeared unmoved, she added "Or your money back." 

"You better, or else I'll give you guys a nasty review on Yelp," Jewel said, her eyes narrowing.

"Deluxe package comes with a fashion consultant, Anna will be your guide," said Margo. Another middle aged beauty, this one with streaks of white in her lustrous mane of dark brown hair, came to escort her towards the changing rooms.

"So," Margo said, returning her gaze to Michael once Jewel was out of sight. "You married a younger woman. Regretting it?"

"Every day. When we met, I thought she was kind of immature, but I thought if I gave things time..."

"No couple should have to wait decades to be happy," said Margo. "And I'm guessing that's how long you would have had to wait with that one. I'd say she's about ten years younger than you, so she's about....twenty five, I'd say?"

"Right on the button. You're good or you're lucky," replied Michael.

"It's my job, so I'm damn good," she said, placing her hands on her wide hips. "Don't think just because this shop's just opening that we're armatures. I worked for years in the New York branch before being asked to come out here and manage this one." 

"So," Michael gulped. "The brochure wasn't exactly heavy on details. What's, exactly, going to happen to her? "

"Why don't you sit in on a consultation and see for yourself?" Margo offered.

Michael didn't have to wait more than five minutes before another customer walked into the store. Younger and thinner even than Jewel, she came in with a slightly bowed head and a palpable aura of insecurity. 

"Welcome to Cougar Clothes, how can Margo make your day perfect?" she asked. “Want to upgrade your look? Maybe catch the eye of a man in your life?”

“Actually, yeah. I’m Olivia, and I’ve got a massive crush on my TA…” she began, in a high-pitched, airhead-sounding voice.

“Stop right there, I can fill in the rest,” said Margo as she held up her hand. “He’s a bit older than you, but he only has eyes for women older than him, am I right?”

“Right again. How’d you guess?” Olivia asked.

“Honestly? I think just about all men fantasize about cougars,” replied Margo. “Sure, some seek out young women, but just because they’re status symbols. Those men are rarely happy. Isn’t that right, Michael?”

Michael nodded weakly. Damn, he thought &#8211; she was good.

“Well, girl, you came to the right place,” said Margo. “Once we’re through with you, your man won’t be able to resist. And that’s guaranteed.” 

“Great,” Olivia said. “When can I get started?”

“Well, all of my fashion consultants are busy right now,” Margo began, and Olivia’s face grew sullen with disappointment. 

“So…I’ll do you myself,” Margo concluded. “If you don’t mind Michael here tagging along, that is.”

“Oh course not, thank you so much!” Olivia gushed. 

Margo took her by the hand, gathered up a heap of clothes and a black binder, and they walked together into the last free fitting room, which contained a full length mirror.

"Don't you worry about picking anything out, I've already got the perfect look in mind for you," said Margo.

“Great, that’s a relief,” replied Olivia.

“Now, for the hips…” Margo said, placing her hands around Olivia’s waist. “You know, I can almost wrap my fingers around that. My 12-year-old nephew is more hippy than you!”

“What should I do?” Olivia asked, sounding concerned.

“Well, I happen to have a beautiful skirt here that I think would certainly help,” Margo replied. “It’s part of our post-maternity signature line. Makes your hips look like you’ve pushed out a baby or two. And the hem is just great for making your thighs a little thicker.”

“I can leave if you need some privacy with, uh…changing,” Michael said as he pondered the double meaning there.

“No, no, stay,” Olivia insisted, as she removed her tight-fitting skinny jeans and her floral print top. “I think I’d like a man’s feedback.”

“Alright,” agreed Michael. He leaned back against the wall. This entire experience felt so odd. He never imagined that they were this detailed. And he never thought in a million years that women would actually consent to such alterations.

Olivia stepped into the skirt, and Michael saw her hips spread as she did so, flaring beautifully against her long legs. Her thighs expanded as the hem fluttered across them, and looked creamy, smooth, and irresistible.

“Keep in mind, you’ve got to sit right if you want to show off those legs,” said Margo. 

She sat down on the small chair backwards, her legs splayed out, only the chair’s back blocking her crotch. “This is a good way to get guys looking, without giving away the game.”

“What have you got in terms of bras?” asked Olivia, casually removing her sports bra, giving Michael a view of her nude, small chest.

“Well, you’re an A cup, aren’t ya?” Margo asked in a disapproving tone. She held up an under garment to Olivia’s chest. “How about upgrading to a B, our &#8216;Buxom’ line?” she said. 

Michael’s jaw dropped as the nearly nonexistent little globes swelled to meet the cups, growing to the size of little tangelos.

“B, come on!” Olivia complained. “Bigger!”

“Don’t worry, bigger we can do,” Margo said, pulling the bra off. Olivia’s newly enlarged breasts didn’t change their shape at all. “Just keep in mind, we can always go up a size, but we can’t ever go back down!”

“That’s fine,” Olivia insisted. “Just make me bustier, I’m begging you here.”

“This is our C line, what we call the &#8216;Curvy. That’ll match your new hips nicely,” she said, holding up the next size. Olivia’s breasts swelled again, this time to the size of fists. Margo was right, they did seem roughly in line with the moderate curve of her still slender frame.

“Just a C?” Olivia asked. “I want to be a cougar!”

“Alright, alright, relax,” Margo said. “DD big enough for you? That’s our &#8216;Double Deluxe’ line, but I warn you, with girls that big, gravity can affect things, especially when you reach a certain age.”

“Please, please, please put it on,” Olivia begged. 

Margo complied, snapping the bra in place behind her back, which suddenly arched forwards as the weight of her new breasts kicked in. Now the size of grapefruits, they were big enough to catch Michael’s eye. But Margo was right, they had lost some of their perkiness and were riding just a little low on her chest.

“Hmm...what do you think of them, Michael?” Olivia asked, turning to face him. 

Michael squirmed a little with nerves. It was the first time a woman had openly invited him to ogle her breasts. Not even Jewel was ever this forward, and she was his wife!

“They’re, uh...good,” he mumbled.

“Just good?” Olivia pouted. “I want top of the line!”

“Ok, ok,” Margo said. “Here’s an F cup, just came out. Doesn’t even have a brand name yet. I called it the &#8216;midlife crisis breast implants special.”

“But my boobs will actually be all natural, right?” Olivia asked.

“As natural as magic can be, yes,” Margo said.

She raised the huge bra over Olivia’s head, and put it on. The girl’s already big breasts grew massive, jutting forwards now as though gravity had just given up on her. The bra fit snugly, giving her a cleavage nearly up to her neck. It would make even a conservative outfit look obscene. Margo fit her with a sparkling tube top, part of her “I Refuse to Dress my Age” line that fit her very tightly.

“Perfect,” Olivia said, cupping the huge mounds and cooing over them. 

Michael turned his head away, but kept staring through his peripherals.

“Great,” said Margo. “Don’t be afraid to encourage men to look at them,” she instructed. “A lot of men, like Michael here, still feel nervous about openly staring at a woman’s tits, even a set as fine and as large as yours.”

“Oh dear. How could I get them to look, then?” Olivia asked.

“Well, you could wear a big necklace that falls right into your cleavage. That will give guys an excuse to look, as they can pretend they are taking a gander at your jewelry,” said Margo. “Another trick is yawning.”

“Yawning?” Olivia asked.

“Yeah, it works wonders, honey. Arch your back, put your hands behind your head, cock your head just slightly, clearly close your eyes, and let out a quiet, cooing yawn. It’s a cute pose, almost looks like an &#8216;O’ face. And guys will see it as an opening to stare, since your eyes are shut. Give it a try,” Margo said.

“All right." She let out a yawn just as she was instructed. Her top rose a little from her skirt, giving Michael a peek at her flat tummy in addition to her enhanced cleavage.

“Fantastic work, great. Michael’s eyes were glued to you! You want to keep your flat tummy or upgrade to a more age appropriate midsection?” Margo asked. “You know, women of a certain age often gain a little weight around the middle.”

“Hmm...I don’t know. Michael, do you like a girl with a bit of a belly?”

Michael swallowed hard. He’d never talked to anyone about his taboo desires. Even in a shop like this, he felt odd admitting it. But he took a deep breath, and nodded. 

“Yeah,” he said quietly.

“Fantastic,” said Margo. “I’ve got some specially formulated cocoa butters right here. We call this stuff &#8216;Belly Butter.’ What kind of gut were you looking for? Spare tire, pot belly, love handles?”

“Pot belly,” Michael said.

“Ok,” said Margo, opening up the brown jar and rubbing her hands with some sweet smelling goop. “Just let me know when you’re satisfied.”

Michael watched in fascination as Margo’s hands rubbed Olivia’s midsection. Her nearly concave tummy swelled outwards, rising like dough in the oven as her skin soaked up the Belly Butter. Neither Olivia nor Michael gave the instruction for Margo to stop, so she only did so when the butter had been entirely absorbed. The result was a pert, round belly that Michael knew would poke out of any clothing. 

“I’ve also found stuff works wonders on arms,” said Margo, dipping her fingers in more and slathering them on Olivia’s upper arms and shoulders. “Helps get that nice, jiggly, older woman arms everyone loves to squeeze.” 

Indeed, Olivia’s shoulders grew rounder and her arms lost definition, developing a small layer of soft, drooping flab.

“What about my voice?” Olivia asked, as she playfully flicked at her new arm flab. “I still sound like a little kid.”

“We have a lozenge that helps with that, alters the hormonal balance on your vocal cords. It also does wonders for improving your sex drive. You want Husky Hazelnut, Sultry Strawberry, Gravelly Grape?” Margo said, reaching for a baggie on a shelf above the mirror.

“Hazelnut is my favorite flavor,” Olivia said. 

Margo handed her one, and Olivia gleefully unwrapped it and quickly popped it in her mouth, with all the eagerness of a kid gobbling up Halloween candy.

“Ok, let’s do the face and makeup package,” said Margo. “We’ve got to make you look your age! We’ve patterned the styles off of different celebrities. You excited?”

“Of course! I’m so tired of being treated like an innocent, little kid. And I’m sick of having to ask my friends to buy me booze,” she said, her voice already starting to sound a little huskier. “I can’t wait to be in the prime of my life, and be treated like a sexy, mature goddess.”

“Well, of course we’re going to make that dream come true! But sweetie, I’ve only got one question. How mature do you want to go?” Margo asked.

“Well, what are my options?” asked Olivia.

“On the older side, we’ve classy looks like the Kim Basinger. Geena Davis is great if you want that &#8216;naughty mommy’ look. Or maybe a Linda Hogan if you’re going for a trashy, slutty vibe,” Margo said, flipping through the binders and showing pictures. 

“Wow, they all look sexy,” said Olivia. 

Michael silently concurred; they’d all been women he’d fantasized about.

“Of course, many of our customers prefer to start with a little younger look first, then &#8216;gracefully age’ into one of these as the years as time goes by,” Margo suggested.

“That sounds good. I’ll pick a younger one for now, and then in a few years, I’ll come back for an upgrade,” she said. 

That was a thought that sent a chill of excitement down Michael’s spine. Damn, he thought, these people plan for everything!

“For the younger side, we’ve got women like Renee Zellweger,” Margo began. 

“She was so cute in that &#8216;Bridget Jones’ movie,” remarked Olivia. “Why’d she lose the weight?” she asked, her voice sounding lower still and the &#8216;valley girl’ diphthongs vanishing entirely. 

“Hollywood is just crazy,” Margo said with shrug. “Tiffani Thiessen is another great choice, she was very popular for men growing up 20 years ago.” 

Michael’s heart leapt as Margo pointed at that picture. She’d certainly been a celebrity crush of his and she’d only gotten more beautiful with time.

“Oh, Christina Hendricks,” said Olivia, pointing at the binder. “That would go perfectly with my new chest.”

“An excellent choice,” said Margo, pulling out a makeup tray from her purse.

“This stuff doesn’t wash off, right?” Olivia asked.

“Of course not, this is permanent,” said Margo. “I’d never use knock-off products.”

“Ok, good,” she said. “Just checking.”

“So, let’s give you some rouge, help develop some rounded cheeks,” she said. Michael saw Olivia’s well defined cheekbones vanish under puffy softness, their new heart shape highlighted by the pink blush. 

“I’ve got a styling pencil, that’ll help give you a couple of dimples and very small laugh lines.” Rather than draw them on, though, as the pencil moved, very faint creases and wrinkles appeared on Olivia’s skin. “Just a hint of crow’s feet to finish it up,” said Margo.

“Fantastic!” Olivia said, as she admired her new face. Michael stared into the mirror, dumbfounded. She really did look like she could be 40 years old. The skinny little kid who had walked into this store just a short while ago had completely vanished.

“My last words of advice for you: be assertive. Be aggressive. Take charge. Men like it when a woman knows what she wants,” Margo said, and Olivia nodded.

The three of them walked back to the front desk together. Michael noticed that Olivia had left her old clothes on the changing room floor. It was just as well, he thought - she’d never be able to fit into them again.

“Here’s your bill, if you’re ready to settle up,” Margo said, presenting her with a receipt. 

Olivia refused to even look at it, handing over her credit card right away.

“This is the best shopping experience I’ve ever had. Whatever you think is fair, I’ll pay it,” she said. “And tack on 40% extra as a tip for you.”

“As you wish, darling,” said Margo. 

Both she and Michael gazed at her as she left the store, her new hips causing her to gain a swaying, sexy motion to her gait.

“That was amazing,” said Michael. “Do you really think my wife would ever willingly go in for something like this?”

“Why don’t you ask her yourself?” Margo asked. She walked back towards the changing rooms and opened the door to the second stall.

Out walked a woman Michael could barely recognize, though he knew it had to be his wife. She had a flowing, oversized dark blue silk jacket, and underneath that a matching halter top that showed off a huge, slightly low-riding set of breasts, and her wider waist. She’d developed a cute little double chin, dimpled, very rounded apple cheeks, and faint lines around her eyes. The doe-eyes that had once screamed innocence and empty-headedness now had a slightly steely, lusty glint to them. She’d blossomed into a real woman in Michael’s eyes, and the fact that she’d done it willingly made her even more alluring.

“Wow, Jewel?” he asked. “You look great, but...why did you do this?” 

“The salespeople here are really persuasive. They said it would put our marriage back on track,” Jewel said in a deeper, more sultry voice. No longer sounding like a disinterested kid, she kept her gaze focused solely on him. “What do you think? I picked the Thiessen makeup kit, hope that was a good choice.”

“Yeah, yeah, it really was.” Michael agreed breathlessly as Jewel confidently strode towards him.

“I think we ought to get out of here,” Jewel whispered in his ear as she nibbled on it, and gently ground her new bosom against his shoulder. 

Michael, licking his lips with anticipation, nodded, and they started to walk out together. Just as they were about to leave Cougar Clothes, Michael cast a fleeting glance backwards. Margo waved goodbye to him, and then flashed him a thumbs up sign.

~~~

The end! 

I hope you liked the story. Thanks in advance for any feedback. You can learn more about The Transformation Mall here.


----------



## JimBob (Oct 26, 2015)

On the one hand, cool story, though very male-audience-oriented (where's the equivalent store for skinny husbands who want to become a little heftier for their partners?). On the other - I question your business strategy in advertising a compilation of varied transformation stories in a forum largely centred on weight-gain.


----------



## Ghostly-Spectre (Oct 26, 2015)

JimBob said:


> On the one hand, cool story, though very male-audience-oriented (where's the equivalent store for skinny husbands who want to become a little heftier for their partners?). On the other - I question your business strategy in advertising a compilation of varied transformation stories in a forum largely centred on weight-gain.



Thanks for the feedback! Honestly I dont get as many male WG requests (I'm working on one now, however. As for your other message...

The Transformation Mall has 11 stories in it, and of those, 8 of them have weight gain. So I think its an appropriate collection for weight gain fans.


----------



## morepushing13 (Nov 1, 2015)

I really enjoyed the story. I checked out your other stories as well and they are also really good. Marcy to Mob Boss was great! Was not expecting the time jump but it served the story well. I would have also liked to have maybe been inside Marcy's head as well (in that story) but regardless, great story! Looking forward to more of the above.


----------



## Ghostly-Spectre (Dec 11, 2015)

morepushing13 said:


> I really enjoyed the story. I checked out your other stories as well and they are also really good. Marcy to Mob Boss was great! Was not expecting the time jump but it served the story well. I would have also liked to have maybe been inside Marcy's head as well (in that story) but regardless, great story! Looking forward to more of the above.



Thanks so much for your feedback! I try to keep my stories varied, so there's always something new.


----------



## ALS (Jan 3, 2016)

This story was super hot!


----------

